# CA New process Notice of Successful Examination.



## JC Berrelleza (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi.

I'm getting my license, but I'm in the new process. in which you have to pass the PE before you submit your application, and then you are authorized to take the State Specific.
As stated in:
http://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/applicants/applying_for_ce.shtml

I already passed the PE filled my application got a response and passed the 2 state specific tests. ( I took the last test on May) So I thought I would get my license number on the next go around which just happened June 22. But it turns out I didn't So I email the board and apparently I should have submitted a Notice of Successful Examination  form to state that I already passed the PE.

Wouldn't that be implicit since I was already authorized to take the State Specific? 
It doesn't make sense. 
Anybody has some experience regarding this?


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi @JC Berrelleza.

I think the BPELSG just wants the onus to be on you to let them know you've passed. Once you send in that notice of successful exam form, you'll likely get licensed and issued a number pretty quickly.

I don't have much else advice to give you, unfortunately. But hey, congrats on passing all the exams!


----------



## civilahmad (Jun 25, 2018)

Is this another notice different than what we have submitted previously for the 8 hours exam?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## quique07 (Jun 26, 2018)

I'm thinking that your probably on the first batch of people that are getting licensed under the new application process. Since the board is still dealing with people under the old system and now the new system, your application kinda fell thorough the cracks. 

It totally doesn't make sense to send the Notice of Successful Examination under the new system, in fact, to add to your statement when you fill the initial application at the top, one of the boxes you are required to check is "*I have passed the required NCEES Exam*" So is not even implicit, is a fact.


----------



## JC Berrelleza (Jun 26, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Hi @JC Berrelleza.
> 
> I think the BPELSG just wants the onus to be on you to let them know you've passed. Once you send in that notice of successful exam form, you'll likely get licensed and issued a number pretty quickly.
> 
> I don't have much else advice to give you, unfortunately. But hey, congrats on passing all the exams!


I think that too.

Hopefully this information will help people trying to get their license under the new process. Now I'll have to wait another month until they reissue license numbers.


----------



## JC Berrelleza (Jun 26, 2018)

civilahmad said:


> Is this another notice different than what we have submitted previously for the 8 hours exam?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


SAME


----------

